
Apparently NBC does not have rights to sell Apple Amazing Stories show - oblib
http://amazingstoriesmag.com/2017/10/more-nbc-bullshit/
======
oblib
Pretty interesting situation described there. NBC seems to be trying to
bulldoze their way past doing what's right and necessary with legal BS.

